# its all about convenience



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 9, 2013)

i dunno about the rest of you, but i like to buy the big containers of nutes so i dont have to keep buying them all the time. i can't express how much i hate trying to pour that big jug of nutes without spilling it. not to mention lugging them around.


here was my solution     :48:


2 slots for bloom and micro
1 slot for grow and cal/mg


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 10, 2013)

NICE but what bout the shine were it be? its most important 

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice shortbus....nice to not have big containers of hydroponic nutrients laying around...just don't let anyone drink it.

BWD--those aren't big enough for shine (and it would probably eat the plastic)--you want at least a gal for shine don't ya?


----------



## kaotik (Feb 10, 2013)

that's flippin sweet shorty 

..one thing; any worry of light messing with the nutes though? *i have no idea if it does, don't know if light spoils em any faster or not. just a thought i thought i'd mention 

flippin cool though


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2013)

That is cool shortbus, but I would express the same concerns that kaotik as mentioned.

I use a syringe with a air line hose attached going threw a hole in the cap to the bottom. I just leave the air line hose in each respected bottle of solution.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 10, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Nice shortbus....nice to not have big containers of hydroponic nutrients laying around...just don't let anyone drink it.
> 
> BWD--those aren't big enough for shine (and it would probably eat the plastic)--you want at least a gal for shine don't ya?


 

Yual be right reckon my shine could be used as furniture stripper matter fact I have used it to polish crome lol alll I gots to say is any amount shine be good amount of shine 

BWD


----------



## DrFever (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow that looks really slick  lol i like it


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 10, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Wow that looks really slick lol i like it


 


Holly Crap pilgrem yual made me fall off me stump! Yu can state single sentence and stop?!!! Well howdy doody yual some normal folk settin to fires. Then gain I was never novel kind of pilgrem rather newspaper comic be about my attention span so no disrespectin to ya friend just glad to sees yual have the short and simple when there be need 

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 10, 2013)

i have a nice dark cabinet that it fits in perfectly.  thanks for the nice comments everyone.    :48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2013)

Cool beans then, should work out great for ya:aok:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 10, 2013)

that is a diy classic---well done  :lama:


----------



## Growdude (Feb 12, 2013)

Thats slick but how do you get it in the coke bottles?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice! When I switched back to GH2 part. I started buying in the 6gal for each again. I just use a spigot on each one and they are on a metro rack. I just dose a 32gal garbage can with water and flip the sump pump on.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 12, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Thats slick but how do you get it in the coke bottles?



i went to the store, and bought 6 1liter coke bottles. the thing that dispenses the nutes is made for people with their own wet bar. its supposed to hold 6 different kinds of alcohol. all i did was pour the nutes into the coke bottles with a funnel. and hook them up to the dispenser. lol, it spins and everything!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 12, 2013)

i think what growdude was getting at is that your still having to pour the nutes out of the bottle into smaller containers. 

I use a syringe with airline too.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 12, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i think what growdude was getting at is that your still having to pour the nutes out of the bottle into smaller containers.
> 
> I use a syringe with airline too.


yes but only once every 6months or so now


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 12, 2013)

yeah i hear ya...pouring out of a gallon or more jug is a pita..... no doubt!


----------

